# 1999 HS928 W loose chute (shaft?). Handle moves to lowest point



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

My 928 chute is rather loose. It's a manual (not electric) crank type chute. By loose, I mean that if I position it where I want it (rotationally), and the "crank" part of the handle is in the upper position (or anywhere but the bottom), it is loose enough that with engine vibration and gravity, the crank wants to find the lowest point due to gravity. Thus it falls to the lowest point and alters my chute direction somewhat.

Is there an adjustment to make the shaft or chute a bit more snug?

Thanks.

P.../NH


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

So if I understand the question correctly, you want to know whether the chute crank handle can be oriented in a position other than "six o'clock (ie twelve o'clock, three o'clock, or nine o'clock) and have it "hold" that position? I don't believe there's anything that can be tightened to achieve a crank position other than six o'clock. Engine vibration will naturally bring the crank handle to the lowest position. To be honest, I can't remember a time when I needed that type of chute precession directing the placement of snow. You might be able to put a thin rubber sleeve or a piece of clear tubing on the crank handle where it passes through the plastic retaining ring on the support bracket? The rubber sleeve might create just enough friction to hold the crank in the upright position. Downside would be the friction would work against you when rotating the crank making it very difficult to turn.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't image that there is enough weight on the crank handle when it's at the bottom to cause your handle to move.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some people have used bungee cords wrapped around the rod or bolted plastic blocks on both sides of the crank to tighten it. What you are talking about is normal with any blower.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My old Yamaha handle would spin around and around; the chute pivot area was so loose from age that the weight of the vibrating chute overpowered the handle and spun it with ease. In retrospect I should have tried the bungee cord trick on it.

On my new Honda the chute stays put on its own, as does the handle, no matter where I stop turning it. 

My recommendation is to inspect the area where the chute rotates for loose or worn parts. There may also be something there that can be adjusted to take slack out of the rotation movement. Another thing you might try is adjusting the worm gear at the end of the handle to be in tighter contact with the teeth on the chute. You may be able to create enough friction to hold things in place during operation. Be sure to lubricate the gear and teeth though!


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello, thanks for all the great replies. I know it seems trivial (the fine adjustment), but I have several areas where there are tall trees on either side of my drives and walks. As I progress, I need to be able to "variably" adjust the chute to direct the snow BETWEEN the trees, otherwise it hits the trunks and falls back either on the area I am cleaning or on me (or on both). 

@WDB.... 

<<< On my new Honda the chute stays put on its own, as does the handle, no matter where I stop turning it.>>>

I would believe this. Mine did too until (like an idiot) I lubed not only the helical gear and teeth at the end, but I also lubed the two shaft supports as well. Never been the same since. Live and learn.... 

I think I am going to try and put a small piece of thin-walled PVC or rubber tubing over the shaft where it goes through a support and play with that idea for a bit.

Thanks again.

P.../NH


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I bolted two plastic blocks connected to the handle around my chute rod. It stays exactly where I put it now, and still rotates easily.
Post #15
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/26113-chute-control-mods-2.html


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

@GMH. Nice mod. I had been trying to picture it. I'll have to see if I have a good location for mounting this. If I use it, I may use knobs or wingnuts for field adjustability.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

You won't have to adjust it often. You are better off to use nylock nuts so that THEY don't vibrate loose.


----------



## Mike85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Did you ever manage to fix this? I have the same issue


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike85 said:


> Did you ever manage to fix this? I have the same issue


Yeah, I figure it's about time I replied to this. It's only been 5 and a half years since I posted this  . I pretty much ignored the issue or just held it with my hand for the times I need the accuracy.

I tried this very recently. A simple stainless steel hose clamp. It seems to do the trick and it's adjustable. Not very elegant I grant you, but functional. It's not very tight. Barely snug. Just enough to keep the chute from moving as a result of engine vibration.


----------



## Mike85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah great idea! Thank you sir


----------

